# Best Prohormone for beginner



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

Hey all,

Just looking for abit of advice as im new to the world of Prohormone supplements. Ive only ever done the usual protein supps. Ive heard alot of mixed reviews so im looking for abit of clarification and advice on what would be an ideal first PH supplement and if these are the best route to go. Also what do any of you guys think the best Testosterone booster is. The only one ive heard reviews from in person is Gaspari Novedex and the reviews i heard were average, not amazing results and not bad results. Any help would be great. Thanks alot.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

how long have you been training?


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

hi mate,

ive been training for 4 years, the last 3 have been serious.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

prohormone wise Im natural as they come so can't help really but Extreme will be bringing one out soon. Might be worth waiting for


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

cheers for that. will definitely check them out, been on the website earlier having a look about.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Look on extreme mate, they are on sale now


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

thanks mate, good stuff


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

It says on extreme site that a champion power lifter, who I assumed tried these out gained 18lbs of muscle.

This might be a question only extreme can answer but how much did he keep after his cycle of t-bullet?


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

18lbs ! fair play to that. would be interesting to know if he kept all that definitely.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

some peeps put on weight easier than others...

imo 2-3lbs of quality lean muscle over a month would be great going.


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

definitely. ive reached the stage where im not gaining, and i dont know why to be honest. so 2-3 lbs would be great.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

matey get your diet and training sorted if youve plateaued.

doing gear just to overcome a sticking point is a bad long term plan and i also suspect youre gains wouldnt be maximal.

start knocking out pb`s and its a different story..


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

my diet is pretty good, but im no expert obviously, it could do with abit of shaking up if anything. i just cant eat anymore than i am now. thats the main reason for looking to do a cycle, only dbol though, but wanted to see if theres anything other supps i could add in before.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have same appetite probs as you.

this is not a problem for plateaus tho for me.

i doubt youre at the genetic potential for your body with what it can lift.

if you squat and dead hard and CYCLE your poundages you will grow and your appetite should grow with it.

both exercises have a profound effect on your metabolism.

even if you maintain cals youre bodyshape will still improve shape.

post you routine up mate


----------



## ringostarr1962 (May 16, 2011)

I don't squat and dead as hard as i would like, but that's explained in my routine.

I work out on alternate days, so inbetween each session I have a rest day.

Day 1

Chest

Incline Barbell Presses: 4 Sets

Flat Barbell Presses: 4 Sets

Decline Barbell Presses: 4 Sets

High Cable Crossovers: 4 Sets

Triceps

Close grip bench press: 4 Sets

Weighted Dips: 3 Sets

Two arm overhead dumbbell extensions: 3 sets

Rope Pushdown downs: 3 Sets Of 8-10 then one dropset till failure

Day 2

Back

Wide-Grip pull ups: 4 Sets (2 sets weighted)

wide-Grip lat pull downs: 4 Sets

Dumbbell Pullovers: 4 Sets

T-Bar row: 4 Sets

Biceps

21's: 3 sets

Standing dumbbell curls:3 sets

Seated dumbbell hammer curls: 3 sets

Preacher curls: 4 sets

Day 3

Shoulders

Smith machine military press: 4 sets

Arnold press: 4 sets

Dumbbell press: 2 sets (partial reps till failure)

Seated dumbbell side raises: 4 sets

Machine side raises: 2 sets

Smith machine shrugs: 4 sets

Dumbbell Shrugs: 3 sets

Day 4

Legs

I have very varied leg sessions. Due to a football injury, I cant always train them,

I haven't done max weight on my legs for around 9 months.

It usually consists of squats, extensions, deads, curls, machine calf raise, dumbbell

calf raise. Varies each time.

I usually change my sessions around every 5-6 weeks, change exercises, order of exercies, reps and sets.


----------



## dlatha09 (Mar 24, 2011)

starting 1st cycle monday , should be intersting. Any tips on what to take whilst on it to keep a healthy ?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cel cycle assist and milk thistle


----------

